# New 06 GTO Price Quote



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is my first post. I've been hanging aroung this site gathering info on the GTO for a couple of months now and im loving everything. Im in the process of buying a 06 Cyclone Grey GTO with black interior, 17" wheels and 6M. A dealer has offered me one for $28,874 plus taxes and fees. Price includes 1k rebate and 1k non GM vehicle owner rebate. What do you guys think of the price? Is it high/Low/ Average. All comments welcomed.



Paul


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Beats the price I paid! Got mine 6 weeks ago, with supplier discounts, still came to $31180. You're doing great at $28k....
arty:


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

buy it.....I can't get GM employee discount below that......


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats a good price. Make sure that he has gone through ALL the possible rebates. His markdowns are completly different from the rebates avail. This way you get the best price.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

As others have mentioned, that is a great price. I also just got the $31k supplier price. Part of it has to do with region etc. I'd take it.


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

I just bought mine TODAY. Drove it home 3 hours ago. '04 Torrid/red Auto 17"

I spent SIX hours at the dealership and walked away with the car for $30600.

So your price is killer.

I love this friggin car. Sucks that its raining here in RI.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

GLaz38 said:


> I just bought mine TODAY. Drove it home 3 hours ago. '04 Torrid/red Auto 17"
> 
> I spent SIX hours at the dealership and walked away with the car for $30600.
> 
> ...


Wait... you bought an 04 Auto... NEW? or USED?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I got my 06 for just under 31,000


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

> I just bought mine TODAY. Drove it home 3 hours ago. '04 Torrid/red Auto 17"


Yep, I cant type. Its a 2006. Brand spankin new.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had mine for 10 days and paid over 29900. Check the mileage. Some of these cars have been used as demos and that could a reason for the low price.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep! Good Price. I too am in at $31k (+/-). 

But do check the mileage.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

*How much is to much*



SANDU002 said:


> I have had mine for 10 days and paid over 29900. Check the mileage. Some of these cars have been used as demos and that could a reason for the low price.



I asked the salesguy about the mileage and he said he didnt know the exact miles but said i would be less that 50. I'm going to test drive it on tuesday, And i will definitely check the mileage. 
How many miles is too many for a new car? With how much miles did you guys buy your cars with ?

Thanks again for your input


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine had 72 miles on it. The car has been on the lot for a long time and 72 miles for 4 months of sitting with the occasional test drive doesnt bother me at all.

I was the one who put the last 15 miles on it during my test drive 3 weeks ago and when I went there yesterday it hadnt been used since.

The dealership is on the highway so highway test drives are the norm.

This car is pure power. Imagine going from a 2003 Vibe GT to this. Well thats what I did and it will take me some time to get used to the power but man what a fun time I will have adjusting!


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I got my '06 black w/ red int M6 & 17s with only 40 miles for $30,900 out the door. You're getting one helluva price.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

GLaz38 said:


> This car is pure power. Imagine going from a 2003 Vibe GT to this. Well thats what I did and it will take me some time to get used to the power but man what a fun time I will have adjusting!


That is one heck of a difference! Had you ever owned a muscle car in the past?


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

GLaz38 said:


> I just bought mine TODAY. Drove it home 3 hours ago. *'04* Torrid/red Auto 17"
> 
> I spent SIX hours at the dealership and walked away with the car for $30600.
> 
> ...


GLaz38, I'm still wondering if you are looking at a *2004* for 30k... today.. or if that is a misprint.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

When I picked up my goat it had a whopping 21 miles on it. I test drove it the first time with only 9 miles on it I put on another 12 before I bought it.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i bought an absolutely PERFECT 05' with 17's with 4,000 miles for $25,500 plus tax and fees. the tax was about $800 and the fees were $300. not bad. i could have lost another $500 but i hate haggling and just wanted to drive my beast home!!!! i still knocked off $1,500 off of the already OK asking price of $26,999. i love this damn car!


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

> GLaz38, I'm still wondering if you are looking at a 2004 for 30k... today.. or if that is a misprint.


Andrew, I replied on the first page. It was a typo and indeed I did buy a *2006* Auto Red/Red GTO.

$30,600 for an '04 would be insane.



> This car is pure power. Imagine going from a 2003 Vibe GT to this. Well thats what I did and it will take me some time to get used to the power but man what a fun time I will have adjusting!
> 
> That is one heck of a difference! Had you ever owned a muscle car in the past?


No real muscle. Had a Subaru Impreza RS back in '99 but that was also a very underpowered but nimble car (I think it had 185 hp)

90% of my previous cars were company cars. I never splurged for a dream car for myself. Well, I turned 40 and my wife agreed that getting one of my dream cars vs getting a girlfriend was a fair deal thus I now have a GTO


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't forget to take your time inspecting the car. Some get scratches and blemishes from the long trip. Mine had 100 miles on it because it was a dealer trade, 65 mile trip. If the dealer says that is the reason for the miles look at the window sticker, they have the address of where the car was sent to.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

When I bought my ordered my GTO in 04 I ended up getting it for 24,000. I love it when a dealer makes mistakes.:cheers


----------



## SpaceCoast (Dec 30, 2004)

I got my 06 6sp with 18's last week for around $29,000 before taxes and fees. Plust they gave me a very generous amount for my 99 C5 as a trade. I got the car with around 80 miles on it (dealer brought it up from South FL), but I am already at 500arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ya know, I think it's great you guys are getting great deals on used GTO's. I've seen some of the prices and wow, what sweet deals. 

This car is still new, even for an 05', and in my opinion I think they are selling too cheap for used being they are still new yet. Yes, the 05 model year is considered old but, the value on these cars is still at a premium. 

One of the marketing ploys of GM was to have the demand out weigh the supply, whereby keeping the value of these cars high. This may have been part of the reason why the GTO is going bye bye again, and it could have contributed to it's demise. I don't know. 

When I did my research on this car when the 04's rolled out, I was told by the owner of my local dealership, and "students" of the industry, that GM's marketing ploy was to keep the value of these cars high for the owners of the cars. With the low builds on GTO's, owners "could" command a nice resale on their cars. There was more to this but this is just an overview.....

With the prices of the used GTO's headed into the low 20's on 05's already for example, and the car still being new, this may end up having the reverse effect on the intended purpose, or part of the intended purpose of the build rates. 

When I ordered my GTO I was told there was a possibility of a retro style, and the possibility of a Judge package in 2008. I wanted one even without seeing any kind of pics. Now, with the 2006 model being the end of the line or so they say at this time,...... the intention of GM to keep the value of the car high for it's owners, may not pay the dividends for it's owners as they expected. Being there may be only 3 years of production, I would like to see these years be known as limited editions if the car is truly discontinued. Maybe this will drive the value of our cars back up. 

Some of the deals out there are already nearly 9K less than they were new for only a year old GTO. I've seen 05' Mustang GT's holding their value more than the 05' GTO, and we all know the market is polluted with them. 

I would jump on a used 05 GTO for mid 20's right now in a heart beat, and as I stated, that is one heck of a deal, but on the other hand I want to see these cars remain high in value since they are going to be rare.

Again, this is just my opinion but I kind of like having something others want and cannot find. After the 06' stock dwindles there will be people posting on this board asking us to sell them ours. This is where the resale value would pay to sell for nearly what you paid for it, not for a 10K loss or more.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

socal gto said:


> When I picked up my goat it had a whopping 21 miles on it. I test drove it the first time with only 9 miles on it I put on another 12 before I bought it.



I put 6 miles on the test drive and took it home the next night with 30 miles on it :cheers 


I get a rush every time I start it :willy:


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> I would jump on a used 05 GTO for mid 20's right now in a heart beat, and as I stated, that is one heck of a deal, but on the other hand I want to see these cars remain high in value since they are going to be rare.
> .


Obviously, we won't know how things pan out ahead of time. However, what I'm thinking may be the case, is that in a few years, the value of them will start solidifying. I think it will be like the Impala SS,SHO Taurus, and turbo Thunderbird, where people didn't realize at the time so much what the car was, and it was only after they were discontinued that people started picking up more interest in the car.

But who knows. Either way, I occasionally check the eBay auctions (for whatever that is worth), and it seems the GTO is holding its value a bit more than the G35, at least there.

I think with the Mustangs, there is still a residue of the "kick" that occured when the newly remodelled 05 Mustang was released, and dealers jacked up prices. For instance, the other night I checked Autotrader for 07 Mustangs, as I was curious how much dealers were jacking up the price on the GT500. I actually saw some standard (non GT500, non-Roush, etc) 07 Mustang GTs going for $33k-40k, and the ads didn't even say they were convertibles! I suspect someone was hoping that the same thing that would happen with 05s would still happen with 07s.

Also, with used Mustangs, I see a lot more "Roush's", "Cobras", etc in my area for sale than I would expect, given production numbers. I can't help but suspect that at least some of them are clones/fakes. Though, the prices are all higher than normal Stang GTs.


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

I just swapped an 03 Harley anniv. edition F150 for an 05 torrid red automatic GTO with 3,000 miles on it,,,,I love the car!:willy:


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

Slick02 said:


> I just swapped an 03 Harley anniv. edition F150 for an 05 torrid red automatic GTO with 3,000 miles on it,,,,I love the car!:willy:


How much did you get it for Including taxes/fees?


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

GTR944 said:


> How much did you get it for Including taxes/fees?


GTR944,
It was a swap..truck valued out at app 25 to 26 thousand.arty:


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

*2006 Torrid Red 6M 18" wheels*

Well I just came home with a '06 Torrid Red, 6m, 18" wheels. Car is AMAZING... Thanks for ALL your input. I had Actually passed on the offer the dealer had made me yesterday, but reconsidered it all day today and after work i went to the dealer and bought it. It was $31,000 out the door. I shopped around and know one else in san diego could beat it.
Thanks again for all your input...........

arty: 

Paul


----------

